# Marijuana and Aneurism



## NYC (Sep 29, 2011)

My wife wants to smoke pot, once in awhile. There are two issues here: 1) She hasn't smoked in 24 years (college) why now? and 2) she has an aorta aneurism, about 4cm in size. I think this is a very bad idea she says "pot is no big deal". I strongly disagree. Any thoughts?


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Does she give you a reason why she wants to start smoking again after so much time? I did a brief internet search on pot and aneurysms. There are a wide array of responses alluding to benefits and pitfalls of smoking it. Are you in a legal state? I guess I would call a medical professional in a legal state maybe and just find out their thoughts. Sorry I couldn't help more, but I use to battle the H about his smoking, I lost


----------

